# If you could only afford one toy for your Neezer...



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am limited on my dog funding because apparently I have been out of control <BG> and all my membership renewals (dog related!) are coming up so I have to be decent for the holidays. What is each of your dogs absolute must have favorite toy?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pipsqueaks are the top favorite of theirs.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Each other...OH OH... You know what that means....You have to buy them a havanese...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm...

Tough. Can I pick TWO? lol

A squeeky toy with ropes, like the parrot (which got destroyed the other day, she played with it TO DEATH)

AND..the stuffed squeeky toy. It is a duck but it has a hole on the bottom to put squeeky balls in it and the dogs pull out the balls. I found it...they are called "egg babies" She LOVES this toy:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2001&Nty=1

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to agree with Paige Amanda, the best toy for Dora & Belle would be another Havanese, one for each of them....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hurl a Squirrel!or Heave a Beaver!
They make several different ones--and they come in different sizes.Quincy likes the bigger one.These are made by Fat Cat and are very durable canvas.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Kara just reminded me that the favorite, favorite, favorite of all of them is any of the small Dr. Noy's toys (chipmunk & frog are huge hits), but they would kill them if I let them play without any restrictions. Instead, I save those toys for very young puppies and for tempting in the conformation ring. Piaget's little froggy stays in my show grooming bag and they always try to pull it out if I set the bag down in their reach when we get home.

Dr. Noy's toys are really reasonable, and come with a replaceable squeaker too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heave A Beaver?! That's a real toy name? ound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Fun thread Amanda!

Lito adores his stuffed plush sqeaky blue lobster, and a crab made of the same material. He carries them everywhere by their legs, which also have squeakers in them. He likes to pull them out of the toybox, hide behind the sofa, and jump and pounce on them! THen he shakes the life out of them. He does this little buttshake before he jumps, he looks like a cat playing with a mouse. 
~Kristin


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- I think we have every pipsqueak. Duck is the sadest looking one left  

Paige & Leeann- I found a post that says I have been on the lookout for about a year now... I think I have to take and return the husband pretty soon, or I just do it and deal with the ramifications 

Julie- Dora has been trying to Hurl Squirrels since she was a pup... luckily, she hasn't really been able to  I love the names too!

Kara- I like the idea of eggs and putting treats in there too... Dora occasionally plays with Belle's old squirrels and tree combos.

My girls are pretty good with their toys. A lot of them get ruined by Dora carrying them outside and me not noticing! 

Thanks for all the cool ideas and keep them coming!
Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Kimberly-----ound:It really is "Heave a Beaver" ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OH Julie! That is CUTE! LOL.....I think I've seen that before at my small neighborhood pet store where I find ALL the "cool" toys. lol

Love it!

Amanda, I'll have to stick some 'treats' in the chicken's belly! LOL, Gucci has the chicken w/ eggs, but I didn't see it on the site I linked, same company though...it keeps her busy, she sees me put the eggs inside of the toy and she can't STAND it, she has to pull them all out! lol

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Mari and Blossoms favorite toys:

1. A roll of toilet paper one of my Havs favorite thing is shredding paper. I'm sure many of us share the task of cleaning up shreds after a wild game has happened when we were on the computer.


2.Also there is an AKC Bunny toy I got at Petco that Blossom absolutely adores,

3. Anything that falls on the floor, pens, a stylus for my husband's phone, anything plastic, small rocks and buttons.

4. Don't forget underwear, it doesn't matter who wore it, or if it's clean or dirty, they just love it, they use it to play keep away and tag.

5. Most of all each other.
Paula


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I am limited on my dog funding because apparently I have been out of control <BG> and all my membership renewals (dog related!) are coming up so I have to be decent for the holidays. What is each of your dogs absolute must have favorite toy?
> 
> Amanda


A great new toy I found just last weekend. It sqeaks and makes a crinkle noise and when shaken make a gurgling/grunting sound. Mine love it!! Especially Bugsy!! It was $3.99


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Gableshavs said:


> Mari and Blossoms favorite toys:
> 
> 1. A roll of toilet paper one of my Havs favorite thing is shredding paper. I'm sure many of us share the task of cleaning up shreds after a wild game has happened when we were on the computer.
> 
> ...


Paula,
This cracked me up!!! Don't forget socks too!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Now that you posted it, I have seen it! Jane and I went shopping together a little while ago and I was amused at all the funny names of the frisbee-style toys.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly :jaw: That definitely takes away from that adorable eye and pink writting!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit loves the monkey/ball/rope combo and the frog/ball/rope combo made by Booda. They are really versatile, for carrying around, playing fetch, tug of war, cuddling, chewing (tho he did totally eat through one of those hard balls, I couldn't believe it) .

He also loves small, light weight balls, and entertains himself and plays with them so skillfully, like a soccer player, or like a cat.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Love this thread...Tessa's Christmas list is growing! Thanks!

Heave a Beaver....ROTFL!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow that is a really hard question!! I can say that Lexi does not play with ANY toys at all, so her sister and brother (and Mommy) are her favorite "toys". Logans favorite is the little bright colored bears that come from petedge & are real cheap - although he does also like the long petsmart puppies from the commercial.
Lily loves every toy that anyone else has - thats the best way to explain her likes. 
Love the Hurl squirrel, it looks cute.

oh yes, Logan also loves underwear and socks!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If I stuffed Gucci's stocking with panties, pencils, masking tape and toilet paper...she would be in HEAVEN! ound:

My kids might think I'm off my rocker though!

LOL

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamers absolute favorite toy is a stuffed white dog (made by beanie babies) - which is a maltese I think, but looks alot like himself.. lol Its about half his size and he loves kicking the crap out of it on a daily basis. I'll have to post a pic of him fighting it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ryan...

I love the new Avatar of Beamer! That's a great picture and I love his expression!!!! lol cute!!

Which reminds me of Gucci's Snuggle bear, which may be her favorite. I remember one morning it was hidden under a blanket and she was NEUROTIC.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is Kodi's favorite toy, bar none. I have 4 of them, just in case, and he knows where they all are. It is a little (annoying) squeeky, soft rubber ball . Shelby doesn't really have one favorite toy. She will just pick something and play with it.

And, can't forget plastic water bottles.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Hide-a-Squirrel is definitely the top toy in my house - Javi meets me at the door with a squirrel in his mouth every day. We also have Hide-a-Bee, Hide a Bird, Hide a Halloween Treat and Hide a Ball. My guys definitely prefer the squirrels . . . so much so that we have Hide-a-Squirrel in two sizes.

Arlene


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Could you imagine family member's faces when your dog opened her stocking....



> If I stuffed Gucci's stocking with panties, pencils, masking tape and toilet paper...she would be in HEAVEN!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It's so funny to find this thread today as I was thinking of starting a favorite toys thread myself! Thanks so much, I know we'll all get great ideas from this thread. Keep them coming everyone!

I can't pick just one....I'll list the favorites though.

The favorite new toy in our house at the moment is a crazy thing I found at Walmart a couple days ago. ($6.99, I think) It's a fish with a body about the size of a grapefruit. When it is shaken or slammed (as in tossed to the floor) it sings "Tutti fruiti, aw Rudy simultaneously with making "beam me up" alien noises and vibrating so it bounces across the floor crazily. It's just wild and Ollie LOVES it. It took him about 10 minutes to learn how to make it "go" all by himself and now he will play with it for 20 minutes or so with no encouragement at all.

He also loves his tiny teddy bear that giggles like a little kid. That one is from Cost Plus World Market.

The kong is another favorite and he also loves his little red rubber balll with a handle on it. (from petco) He'll carry that around proudly and bat it around almost like a kitty cat so he can chase it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> The favorite new toy in our house at the moment is a crazy thing I found at Walmart a couple days ago. ($6.99, I think) It's a fish with a body about the size of a grapefruit. When it is shaken or slammed (as in tossed to the floor) it sings "Tutti fruiti, aw Rudy simultaneously with making "beam me up" alien noises and vibrating so it bounces across the floor crazily. It's just wild and Ollie LOVES it. It took him about 10 minutes to learn how to make it "go" all by himself and now he will play with it for 20 minutes or so with no encouragement at all.


We have this toy....however, it is no longer a stuffed TOY, just the WILD BOUNCING PLASTIC BALL....that was once part of a toy! And it makes crazy alien sounds and talk....OMG...Gucci goes CRAZY barking at it! It is hidden right now in the laundry room (since nobody goes in there, nor will ever find it!) That toy drives me CRAZY! LOL.......All the barking and jumping and the kids eggin' Gucci on! ACK!!!! Calgon!!!!!! Take me AWAY!!!!!! ound:

Kara


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Calgon!!!!!! Take me AWAY!!!!!!


 ound:
Yeah, I can see that...it is definitely a crazy making toy.  I just figured it would be a good bonding toy for my hubby and Ollie...I was right, I don't know who likes it more, Ollie or my husband! I am keeping it hidden a lot of the time too so it stays a big ole' treat for Andrew and Ollie.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> We have this toy....however, it is no longer a stuffed TOY, just the WILD BOUNCING PLASTIC BALL....that was once part of a toy! And it makes crazy alien sounds and talk....OMG...Gucci goes CRAZY barking at it! It is hidden right now in the laundry room (since nobody goes in there, nor will ever find it!) That toy drives me CRAZY! LOL.......All the barking and jumping and the kids eggin' Gucci on! ACK!!!! Calgon!!!!!! Take me AWAY!!!!!! ound:


Kara, I don't believe you. I need you to create a video and upload it to YouTube so we can see it. LOL!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't forget rawhide chews, they all dearly love their chewies. The Havanese have created a game centered on the rawhide chewie, it goes like this: after mom gives every body just one chewie, Blossom collects everyone elses chewies then runs off and waits for them to attempt to regain possession, then she steals it back and the chase begins anew.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver loves the barbell and Comet wants what ever Oliver has at the moment!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, I may be confusing Comet with another dog, but did Julie ever tell you the barbell toy story? Do I have the right dog?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Do you mean this one?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

kimberly, where do you get the pipsqueaks?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie said:


> Yes Kimberly-----ound:It really is "Heave a Beaver" ound:


Maddie has the "Pitch a Porcupine" one. She loves it!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Some of you guys mentioned the hide-a-squirrels. We have the bees with the hive and the squirrels that go in the tree trunk. They play with them off and on, but sometimes, Cru gets 'obsessed' with one of the little squirrels. He will carry it around, whining. He'll put it on the floor, push it around with his nose, whining the whole time. He doesn't do it all the time, but it's weird. It's a different 'whine' from any other time. I can hear him make the noise and I'll know he has one of those dang little squirrels. If he wasn't a boy, I'd think he thought it was his 'baby' puppy. Weird.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Depends on the dog and depends on the need. Roxie and Brutus prefer each other most of all. Roxie likes the carrot if playing with us, but prefers a bully stick if playing a lone. Brutus likes his tail ball the best with us, but likes his Zanies treat ball the best. OK he really likes his sex toy, the giggling pepper, but that is in the clost beyond his reach forever.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's the picture, Sally! My recollection of the story is that was a really heavy-weighted toy and none of the dogs would play with it except for Gromet. He loved picking it up and carrying it around. When you posted that Oliver loves the barbell and Comet loves anything Oliver has, I thought that it could be barbell related from that previous picture and story.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Some of you guys mentioned the hide-a-squirrels. We have the bees with the hive and the squirrels that go in the tree trunk. They play with them off and on, but sometimes, Cru gets 'obsessed' with one of the little squirrels. He will carry it around, whining. He'll put it on the floor, push it around with his nose, whining the whole time. He doesn't do it all the time, but it's weird. It's a different 'whine' from any other time. I can hear him make the noise and I'll know he has one of those dang little squirrels. If he wasn't a boy, I'd think he thought it was his 'baby' puppy. Weird.


What is a hide a squirrel or hide a bee?Where do you get them?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I also got the bees and hive.....I expected to see my boys' IQs skyrocket as they repeatedly got the bees out of the hive and new neurons formed in their brains.....but no such luck! They just love the bees because the squeaker in them is REALLY loud....and Scout got his snout stuck in the hive once ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I just found them on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Puzzle-Plush-Dog-Toy-Hide/dp/B0002I0O5Q/ref=pd_sim_k

http://www.amazon.com/KYJEN-COMPANY-INC-Hide-Squirrel/dp/B0002I0O60/ref=pd_bxgy_k_img_b

I think I will order one to see if Kubrick enjoys them too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The Bees and Squirrels are REALLY CUTE!

I will have to order those since they are ALOT like my chicken with hidden eggs! Gucdi would love that.

I'm glad this thread started, I'd like to get some really cool toys for her stocking  And NOT have to use underwear and pencils!

My family would have me committed! LOL

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too, this is great for helping out for xmas. 
I do have a quick question since the subject was brought up. If someone in my house leaves out a pencil, my guys always get it, shred it and I FREAK OUT!!! I am so afraid that they will puncture their intestines. Has anyone had any problems with their dogs eating pencils and having problems? 
And I am with you Kara, I know that Logan would love nothing more than a stocking full of undies, but then they would be strewn all around the house!! Maybe I should get some really small size thongs, then people would know that they surely are not mine!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie...

I'm SURE pencils are BAD!!!!! I do NOT let her chew them but heaven forbid one hits the floor or a kidlet drops one, or puts their bookbag on the floor where she can get in it..she grabs the pencil and RUNS! She's only gotten away with chewing up a few, I usually catch her, but my daughter said Gucci was on her bed the other day while she was studying and she went to reach for her pencil and it was on the floor broken into 4-5 pieces! 

SOOOO.....I had to lecture the DD on the "dangers" of pencil eating, and always tell them to keep their stuff away from her! *sigh* I'd much rather her chew my undies...but that gets pretty expensive, quickly!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I love the Bees, i got Riley an Iqube when he was a puppy, he loved it. Then I left it with him in his pen one day while I went out. When I came home the poor little guy stuck his head in to get the ball out and got the cube stuck on his head and could not figure out how to get it off.

Amazon.com: Iqube Junior: Home & Garden


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That's the picture, Sally! My recollection of the story is that was a really heavy-weighted toy and none of the dogs would play with it except for Gromet. He loved picking it up and carrying it around. When you posted that Oliver loves the barbell and Comet loves anything Oliver has, I thought that it could be barbell related from that previous picture and story.


Oliver has a light one but I'm going to have to find one like that for Comet. Comet has chewed through Oliver's 2 light ones (he had since he was a puppy) Oliver likes to carry it and squeak it but he never chewed it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Depends on the dog and depends on the need. Roxie and Brutus prefer each other most of all. Roxie likes the carrot if playing with us, but prefers a bully stick if playing a lone. Brutus likes his tail ball the best with us, but likes his Zanies treat ball the best. *OK he really likes his sex toy, the giggling pepper, but that is in the clost beyond his reach forever.*


Thanks, Cheryl. Now I have to clean the coffee I spit out off of my computer screen ound:

I know all of you savvy shoppers may have already stumbled across this site but, I thougt it was neat. You can choose to shop by breed, brand, size of dog, and type of toy.

http://www.dogtoys.com/index.html

BTW, besides me, Tori's favorite toys include: a fluffy covered rawhide ball that rattles, a braided rope for tug-of-war, one of my old slippers, any kind of "chewie" (will this chewing phase ever end??? LOL!) and of course socks and underwear!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo, although he has many toys, much prefers any kind of paper to shred, pens to chew, slipper socks to toss and any kind of plastic to crunch. He also loves corrugated boxes. He manages to find one area of vulnerabilty and starts the process of working a hole through the box. Drives me crazy. My favorite toy as a result, is my shark stick vac that I use to pick up all the little pieces while he dutifully looks for another target.

If I had to pick at toy toy, it would be his fluffy pillow bone with the squeaker that he tosses in the air then squeaks and squeaks till he gets bored.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well so far Dora's favorite has to be toys on a string. She is very cat like in her ways of prancing and then she turns into a lion as she attacks them. I have bought the thicker cat ones as the springy string ones break right away. And when she gets the toy off, it is a total celebration and eventually when I can get it back, I just tie the rope around the toys head or leg.

Her ultimate favorite is the AKC squirrel with squeekies (we have one in the closest cause his buddy is getting way too deflated) which has a ribbon tied around it's neck. I used a really thick ribbon since Dora thinks this toy is universal-tug, retrieve, stalk, etc. It will quickly sore my hands. Thin pieces of fleece are nice too!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Her ultimate favorite is the AKC squirrel with squeekies (we have one in the closest cause his buddy is getting way too deflated) which has a ribbon tied around it's neck.
> Amanda


Amanda,

Hey, the AKC squirrel and duck are my boys' favorite toys too! I found them at Target 

Laurie, we have pencil problems over here too. MANY times Lincoln has chewed up pencils...I managed to eventually find all the major pieces (eraser, silver metal band, wood, etc.) so I think he didn't actually swallow any of it - he just chewed it to BITS....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- the store you found did hit it right on the talking toys for my neezer!

Jane- it is such a simple toy but she goes crazy for it. She will walk into the room and see it out of the corner of her eye and attack it. There have been times where we were sick of playing tug and we hid it too!

Amanda


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I just got a catalog in the mail with the beehive and the tree trunk on sale. 
I can't remember which catalog  
I'll look when I get home and let y'all know.
You can also buy 'replacement bees and squirrels' separately.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just got a catalog today from DOG.COM--I think I saw what you guys are talking about with the bees and squirrels.They are cute--and I see replacement ones are available too.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

If only they were actually available on dog.com - I placed an order today to finally use a dog.com coupon you get with the AKC registration, but they didn't have any in stock....

Do you guys have the smaller size or the larger size for your Havanese? Gotta order one from somewhere...Marley needs new toys!!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

The squirrels come in three sizes - the original size and now they make a larger one and a smaller one. I have both the original size and the small size - original size is perfect but the small size travels well.

I went to my local pet shop the other day to pick up Nature's Variety and they had Hide-A-Bee, Cagey Cube and IQ cube on clearance - 50% off so they were cheaper than Amazon and no shipping . . . they had ten of them . . . I bought them all . . . I love a bargain . . . and they'll make great gifts for friends.

Arlene


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Santa got a special girl the small squirrel at Eukanuba!

I also saw the mini squirrel and trunk. The only thing is what Dora does is bury her face in the trunk to get the squirrels out. I don't think she could do it in the small trunk!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Wahhhh...Am I the only one who owns a DESTRUCTO dog??? I have spent so much money on dog toys...Gabriel LOVES the pipsqueaks..but chews the squeaker out of them in no time. If I give him a toy I have to watch him, or play with him and take it away so he won't EAT it! Sophie is not as hard on toys, but does eventually destroy them.

I am always in seach of "hardy" toys, as they love them...especailly the squeaky ones!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane- that is no fun. Belle only takes eyes off non dog toys- she doesn't eat them luckily. Dora's toys wear out after a year or two. Usually more from the wash machine though! She will take the cotton out of them if there is a big enough hole from Belle's surgery but then shaking empty toys is much more fun!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Diane- that is no fun. Belle only takes eyes off non dog toys- she doesn't eat them luckily. Dora's toys wear out after a year or two. Usually more from the wash machine though! She will take the cotton out of them if there is a big enough hole from Belle's surgery but then shaking empty toys is much more fun!
> 
> Amanda


Well..YEAH, as part of the fun of a Hav is the toys they so enjoy!
He also loves the Bully sticks, but would chomp off such large pieces that he would get constipated, then I would worry about a blockage...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I ordered my hide a bee and hide a squirrel with Amazon. They came and are so cute. I hope my guys like them for Christmas!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate squeaky toys and have never given one to Gryff. He really likes stuffed animals. He chews on their faces and tosses them around the room. He also likes rope toys. I ordered him the Hide A Squirrel for Xmas.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Hide-A-Bee came in the mail! I have no self-control and couldn't wait until Christmas though  Believe me, she will have plenty of toys on Christmas morning. I only take it down for special play times. I love seeing her head disappear in the hive, lol!

One of Tessa's favorite toys are the Small yellow Airdog squeaker balls, sold in a pack of 3 at Petsmart. She puts it in her mouth, rears her head back like a baseball pitcher, and throws it, chases it, pounces on it, then starts all over again...and again....and again. It's so cute!

Although like Kara said (I think it was you Kara) I could fill her stocking with socks, pens, underwear, and paper towels to shred and she'd be in puppy heaven! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci loves rope toys!

She has a pink parrot rope toy that really NEEDS to be thrown away, its in about 4 pieces, but I think she'd get depressed if she couldn't find it! lol, I ordered her this Spiderman one from Amazon...but it is WAY big!!!!!! lol I should've paid more attention to the measurements. lol

At any rate...she's getting enough toys for Christmas, she's bound to love a few of them.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As long as they make bottled water, I am safe. The only other toy that would be a must-have is the little rubber, (annoying) squeeky ball.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually...THIS toy is a 'must have' here, the ball with the blue handle. If we ever lost this, I'd have to go buy another one. She looks for it a few times a day and throws it at me to play! lol

It was darn cold this morning!!!! **brrrr***

Jan, you are cute! I think it was *me* that suggested the underwear! Maybe I'll throw some in her stocking to be funny and horrify my kids! lol, they need some childhood trauma to justify their therapy later in life,right? haha. OH...and where are the videos you promised?  I need to see Miss Tessa!

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Actually...THIS toy is a 'must have' here, the ball with the blue handle. If we ever lost this, I'd have to go buy another one. She looks for it a few times a day and throws it at me to play! lol
> 
> It was darn cold this morning!!!! **brrrr***
> 
> ...


Kara...

Gucci is toooo cute! I love being able to watch video clips...

I just found a toy by Nylabone that I was SURE would stand up to DESTRUCTO dog (aka: Gabriel) It was a ball covered in a sturdy levi like material and it had strips of material coming off of it..kinda looked like an octapus. Well that one lasted for 15 minuets, as he was able to chew off the very ends of the strips!

Back to my search...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, Gucci is so cute! I love how when you ask if she wants to play ball she just looks at you like "what mommy, what do you want?" Kubrick makes the same face. It's too cute.

Kubrick watched the whole video with me (he's on my lap) and every time you talked to Gucci he would tilt his head, wondering where you were.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, you better watch out...I just may have to come snatch Gucci and bring her home! I just want to give her lots of hugs and kisses, she is adorable!

Do you use your digital camera? Oh, and tell me why as soon as the camera comes out Tessa stops doing what she was doing that you thought was soooo cute, lol! I'll try to get one later of her playing with her little ball.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

This morning I bought a dog that when you shake it, it barks to the tune of "We Wish You A Merry Christmas". I so wish I had taken a video of Squirt's introduction to the toy. First she stood and barked at it, then she growled and growled and growled. I got her to pick it up, and she wouldn't put it down. She walked all over the house with it in her mouth and totally looked like she couldn't figure out what to do with it. Then she squeezed it and it started barking. She got a really confused look in her eye, and again looked like she couldn't figure out what to do with it. It was hilarious and I laughed and laughed and laughed. She has set it down now, is no longer barking and growling at it. Too funny,


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Diane! 

Lina, that's the really neat thing about the videos, you can catch little mannerisms that you recognize! I see a little bit of Gucci in alot of the videos on here! I love the ones of Kubrick, he just seems like a bundle of fun! How cute he watched the video!!?! He probably recognizes words like "play" and "toy". lol, its so weird hearing my voice on camera! lol

Jan, Snatch her? EEKS! lol....I best hire an armed guard, lol..I can't even imagine a moment without her around  Yes..I'm just using my camera...I tried to take a video last night but it turned out SOO dark. I need more lighting to get good ones indoors. And, yes......I am waiting to catch something 'precious' on tape! That is much harder than it sounds!! She's got SO much personality its hard to capture it all in 45 seconds! lol, but I think you need to get a few of Tessa.
Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Peg, I wish you had gotten a video too! I can't tell you how many times I thought or said "I wish I had that on film!"

Kara, OK, you can come too when I do my Gucci snatch :biggrin1:

If Tessa is nearby when I watch a video on the forum (and, of course, she is always nearby ) she looks up too when she hears all your voices. Maybe it's the tone we all use when talking to our babies.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, Gucci is precious! She's so cute.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

*Toy for Destructo Dog*

Hey!! I think I "may" have found the right toy for Gabriel (my destructo dog)!

I had to go to the pet store a few hours ago to get my Hav's some dog food and I stopped to longingly looking over the toy section..there were so many CUTE toys, but in my mind I was talling the minutes each one would last in the possesion of Gabriel. Well, I gave up and rounded the isle..and there were a few more. My eyes fell on a long flat one that was made out of a fire hose!! YES!!! This HAS to be the one...it was the only one hanging there..didn't have a price, but I didn't care..I HAD to have it to test it out. When I took it to the counter the girl ringing it up said "Oh, the squeaker doesn't work!" I didn't care..I told her I was on a mission! (she gave me $1 off!). I also broke down and bought two Bully Sticks (does anyone what these are made of?? "I" do!..)

Well I bought my hopeful toy home and Gabe and Sophie have been fighting over it. It has now passed the 5 minuet distructo test...now 5 minuets has turned into 10...

Stay tuned for the DESTRUCTO update: Will this toy survive the jaws of Gabriel the Destructo dog??

Here is is the toy pictured with Gabe (and his alien eyes!)


----------

